# first time teal hunting (solo)



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Pretty hard for me to tell a teal soon enough to shoot, didn't want to shoot anything i couldn't id so all i shot at was blue wing teal. Shoul've have had four, lots of birds in the marsh. Pretty sure i passed on a few green wings, but i just couldn't tell. I ended with 2 hunting a northwest ohio marsh on saturday.

pic to follow later


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

picture of opening day teal


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Sweet. Nice shooting. I hate the guys that go by 'shoot it, and identify it later'. There are plenty of those out there.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Yup, I bet there were lots of dead woodies floating around the marshes this weekend. Nice shooting. Teal are tough, I haven't shot one in years but I leave them alone in the early season.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Way to go on the teal. It looks like I know that marsh and was wondering about teal hunting there. Last year during regular season we had a nice flock of green wings come in. I went to metzgers on Sat. and we got all blues. Went out Mon. and got all greens. Had a flock of blue's go through but they were so fast couldn't even mount guns.

I find hunting early teal not to set up with the wind directly at your back. I like to have them come in from the side cause when they are locked it's pretty easy to see the green or blue wing bars. Especially on the blue's. 

Once again. Congrats.


----------

